
It’s Not About Instagram — It’s About Mobile - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/18/its-not-about-instagram/
======
rollypolly
Why is he trying so hard to convince us there's no bubble? It just makes me
more inclined to think we're in one.

